# Lots of engineer software to help you



## serense (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi folks,

Engineering software is so expensive, everybody knows it..

Here I am want to help you all people to get that software.

I had almost 600 software and ebook literature to engineering!

For small return to support my effort I charged as small as $1 for 1 software!!

1 software, 1 link = $ 1

10 software, 10 links = $ 5

Here are the list you can review and contact me at the email attached.

List link = hxxp://tiny.cc/xuyou (change xx with tt)

Hope I can help you all.

Regards. :bananalama:


----------

